# Shiny New Walmart Bike



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

So I have been in need of a new "big bike" for a while now and have been waiting on some new products from a local company, but production delays kind of forced my hand to do something in the mean time so I decided to play guinea pig.

There has been a lot of talk about this frame on various message boards and it usually results in the typical "Its a catalog frame, so it must suck" but being involved in the industry, you get to learn that most everything takes a piece here and a piece there from a catalog somewhere.

So, after seeing the shear number of companies in Europe and the US rebranding this Astro frame, including Fezarri, Kraftstoff, UMF and most recently Price Points own Sette, I decided what the hell, for $850 I'll be a guinea pig, with some mods and decent components it looked like it could be a promising bike.

So after ordering the "Sette Vexx" from Pricepoint a couple weeks ago, it arrived on my doorstep 2 days later and was immediately torn apart and sent to the powder coaters to get a fresh coat of "metallic copper" paint. At the same time, it needed a name other than "Vexx" and since this frame is used by so many different companies I figured it was kinda like the mid 80's disaster of American engineering, the Pontiac Fiero. It never did anything well, you were lucky if it didn't catch on fire and to this day, people are turning them into things they were never meant to be. The name pretty much settled itself.










After going over the specs, everything looked decent as far as numbers go on the geometry with the exception of one glaring problem, the stock headtube angle of 66 degrees. What is this, 2004? I wanted to get the bike down into the 64 degree mark, so with a little research and hunting, I acquired a set of the Works Components offset reducer headset cups, which are usually used for SoCom's and Sundays, but after looking, I noticed the frame's headtube was within 5mm of the height of a SoCom, so it worked out perfectly, giving the bike a head angle of 64.3 degrees. Works for me.

After getting the bike back from paint last week, I spent Saturday building her up, with the exception of waiting on the CCDB which is going to be handling the suspension duties out back in place of the stock Vivid 4.1, it turned out pretty good.

Haven't gotten a ride on it yet (wont until the CCDB arrives) but in the parking lot test it feels pretty plush and balanced.

Specs:
•Sette Vexx DH (Astro ASDHK) Frame (Custom Paint and Decals)
•Rock Shox Vivid 4.1 (To be replaced with CCDB)
•2010 Rock Shox Boxxer Team
•Straitline Integrated Stem
•Works Components Offset Reducer Cups
•Custom Cane Creek 110 IS Headset (Took a little grinding to make it fit with the Works cups)
•Azonic Outlaw 12x150mm Wheelset
•Race Face Atlas FR Crankset W/ e13 36T
•MRP G2 Chainguide
•SRAM X.0 Rear Derailluer
•SRAM X.0 Rear Cassette (990/nugget gold)
•SRAM X.9 Shifter
•KMC X9SL Chain
•Avid Elixr R 203mm Brakes
•Spank Royala 710mm Bars
•Sunline V-One Pedals
•Thomson Seat Post
•WTB Devo Saddle
•Geax DHEA Tires 2.5f/2.3r


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

quite nice for a cheaper frame, how much was the whole build if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Cool. I wonder if there would be any clearance issues if you ran it with a shorter shock to make it lower and slacker.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

looks to be a promising rig, i have seen these frames alot, albeit not in person, but judging by the pictures the frame quality doesn't look half bad i have to say. didn't the gold outlaws used to come with gold spokes?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Ugh, what is that? horrible...

The Demo and Jedi are going to gang up on it.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

That is one *****in ride, I must say. Give us a ride report ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Couldn't even guess at the total build cost since I get a lot of "bro deals"

As for slacker and lower, I don't know why I would want slacker than 64.3 degrees and the BB is already at 14.4" with 220mm of rear travel, which is low enough for the rocky terrain here in AZ without burying your pedals all day long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

KavuRider said:


> Ugh, what is that? horrible...
> 
> The Demo and Jedi are going to gang up on it.


THAT is what is going to do funny things your Coil repAIR.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> THAT is what is going to do funny things your Coil repAIR.


Making fun of the Coilrepair is like making fun of the special kid in the back of the bus.

Boxxer, MRP? You sellout.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Maybe ready by Wed AM shuttles???


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

KavuRider said:


> Making fun of the Coilrepair is like making fun of the special kid in the back of the bus.
> 
> Boxxer, MRP? You sellout.


I'm pretty sure Steve-O was riding in the back of the bus yesterday...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

DurtGurl said:


> Maybe ready by Wed AM shuttles???


Nope, not a chance. But I'll be there with this bikes retarded step cousin


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> I'm pretty sure Steve-O was riding in the back of the bus yesterday...


Must...resist...making...joke...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

KavuRider said:


> Must...resist...making...joke...


I am not sure I even want to know where your mind is wandering too... :skep:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

That dosent look half bad for a cheapo bike, post up a ride report after you get some miles on her


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> That dosent look half bad for a cheapo bike, post up a ride report after you get some miles on her


I love how if you subtract the frame out of the equation, you're still sitting at nearly $4000 retail for the build kit (with the CCDB) and its still considered a "cheapo" bike.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> I love how if you subtract the frame out of the equation, you're still sitting at nearly $4000 retail for the build kit (with the CCDB) and its still considered a "cheapo" bike.


That's cuz the frame doesn't say Canfield

The colors look like something you would see on an 84 maxima or toyota supra.....in south town. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

azdog said:


> That's cuz the frame doesn't say Canfield
> 
> The colors look like something you would see on an 84 maxima or toyota supra.....in south town. Can't wait to see it in person.


LoL, which means it should stay in one piece for longer than 6 months 

Yeah, its straight outta South PHX as far as colors go. I just need to tie different color bandana's to it when I am rolling to and from the mountain and I'll fit right in.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Yeah, its straight outta South PHX as far as colors go. I just need to tie different color bandana's to it when I am rolling to and from the mountain and I'll fit right in.


Only if you have stray dogs and children follow you down the trail.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

KavuRider said:


> Only if you have stray dogs and children follow you down the trail.


Maybe it'll repel chip beef dukes.

Oh yeah, check your PM's.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks nice!!

those sunlines look like your feet won't be slipping, if they do then pray you have good shin guards lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> Looks nice!!
> 
> those sunlines look like your feet won't be slipping, if they do then pray you have good shin guards lol


If you ask anyone who rides with me about my shins, I am pretty sure they will all give you the same disgusted look.

I rode BMW Shinburgers for the past 5 years on my Dh bike and they didn't do nearly the damage that the Sunlines do.

I just spend the last 10 days letting a hole all the way to my shinbone heal up.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

pimp bike man:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

mighty nice build on a cheap frame


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You ride? I thought you spent all your time moderating MTBR


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

You have made the island of Taiwan proud.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

I give it a week before its infected...


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

With shin blood A.I.D.S.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that bike is shiny


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

saturnine said:


> mighty nice build on a cheap frame


Thanks. Maybe I should charge you royalties for using one of my designs as your avatar and then I might be able to afford a nicer frame


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

YOUR BIKE KILLED PATRICK SWAZEY!!!

OHHH THE TRAGEDY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

wow!!! shiny.................looks flexy..................


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Couldn't even guess at the total build cost since I get a lot of "bro deals"
> 
> As for slacker and lower, I don't know why I would want slacker than 64.3 degrees and the BB is already at 14.4" with 220mm of rear travel, which is low enough for the rocky terrain here in AZ without burying your pedals all day long.


Because not everybody wants to fiddle with those cups.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice, check your PMs


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Off their site - "12.25lbs/5556g (including Shock w/Spring, Seat Collar and Rear Axle, Avg. Small)". Is that right? Seems pretty heavy, but it came out looking really nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

juanbeegas said:


> Off their site - "12.25lbs/5556g (including Shock w/Spring, Seat Collar and Rear Axle, Avg. Small)". Is that right? Seems pretty heavy, but it came out looking really nice.


Its actually more like 12.8lbs on the scale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Because not everybody wants to fiddle with those cups.


There's really no fiddling. Measure the headtube at its widest point, divide by half, use tape, straight edge, laser or whatever to draw a line straight from the center of the seatpost to the center of the head tube. Line up the marks on the cups and press.

Only thing I had to mess with was the Cane Creek 110 top cap usually sits over the bearing a little, but since the bearing was flush when pressed into the cups i needed to remove about 2mm of material from the bottom of the cap.

If you buy one of the recommended headsets like the IS-2 there are no issues.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cesslinger said:


> YOUR BIKE KILLED PATRICK SWAZEY!!!
> 
> OHHH THE TRAGEDY!!!:thumbsup:


Pat was my friend...he had a dancing studio in Simi...even as a joke that is not funny to talk about anyone's death


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Pat was my friend...he had a dancing studio in Simi...even as a joke that is not funny to talk about anyone's death


Trust me, cessingler has no limits, he is one person who can offend anyone, any time.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

doodooboi said:


> wow!!! shiny.................looks flexy..................


very flexy


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> You have made the island of Taiwan proud.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Trust me, cessingler has no limits, he is one person who can offend anyone, any time.


think about what you are supporting.....if it was a friend of his and I said that...would you be saying that is just Shiver?? or would you be supporting your friend saying thaT is tasteless??
p


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Idk, I don't know you personally like I do cessingler, but I do know he has the uncanny ability to offend anyone at anytime so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Physically and verbally offend :arf:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice Commencal.



(I was gonna do the ghetto jokes about the colors and ALL THAT GOLD BLING, but it's been done already in the thread, so....)


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Nice Commencal.
> 
> 
> 
> (I was gonna do the ghetto jokes about the colors and ALL THAT GOLD BLING, but it's been done already in the thread, so....)


Actually it should be nice "Tomac" Pretty sure thats where the inspiration came from


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> Actually it should be nice "Tomac" Pretty sure thats where the inspiration came from


Yeah, somewhere between the 2 I guess. The seattube design REALLY reminds me of the Commencal though...

(PS. Damn that Tomac is a good looking bike :thumbsup: ).


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> think about what you are supporting.....if it was a friend of his and I said that...would you be saying that is just Shiver?? or would you be supporting your friend saying thaT is tasteless??
> p


His mom was my friends teacher in 3rd grade in Simi, I believe.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

I apologize to those who were offended by my remark stating that Sixty's Fiero was the cause of Swazy's death.

Some people mourn in different ways such as crying, celebrating their life, etc.

I just choose to drop my pants and find the moistest orifice for entry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

cesslinger said:


> I apologize to those who were offended by my remark stating that Sixty's Fiero was the cause of Swazy's death.
> 
> Some people mourn in different ways such as crying, celebrating their life, etc.
> 
> I just choose to drop my pants and find the moistest orifice for entry.


LMAO.

Keep an eye on the AZ forum for any Kavu posts today...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That is a FANTASTIC looking bike.

Get some ride time on it and report back!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That is a FANTASTIC looking bike.
> 
> Get some ride time on it and report back!


Thanks, figured for that price it was basically the price of buying a used frame so what the hell right?

CCDB should be on its way, so once that's installed I'll get some ride time and give a report on the wally world special.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

That is so cool. I'll be you'll pop a few balloons about the overpriced crap that people are pumping for bikes these days. Not that I haven't bought into a little of that myself.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

You said you were forced to do something and guniea pig this bike, what are you planning on replacing this frame with?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

cesslinger said:


> I apologize to those who were offended by my remark stating that Sixty's Fiero was the cause of Swazy's death.
> 
> Some people mourn in different ways such as crying, celebrating their life, etc.
> 
> I just choose to drop my pants and find the moistest orifice for entry.


Buddy List + 1


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Where can I find more info on those offset reducer cups?

EDIT:
nm, found em - http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/intense-socom--ironhorse-sunday-ha-reducer-cups-172-p.asp


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

csermonet said:


> You said you were forced to do something and guniea pig this bike, what are you planning on replacing this frame with?


Something that doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Thanks, figured for that price it was basically the price of buying a used frame so what the hell right?
> 
> CCDB should be on its way, so once that's installed I'll get some ride time and give a report on the wally world special.


I don't know about single-pivot bikes, but on linkage-suspension designs, the CCDB feels a little over-dampened for my taste. But that's just me.

As for the bike, the ONLY thing I would have changed is the font of the "Fiero" logo. Cursive always looks a little cheap to me and reminds me of that JeepCadillac mountain bike from a few years ago.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow. 2 degrees of head tube angle must be a lot for the OP to be whining about it so much. Is 64 degrees of HTA really going to help you THAT much over a 66 deg going DH?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> As for the bike, the ONLY thing I would have changed is the font of the "Fiero" logo. Cursive always looks a little cheap to me and reminds me of that JeepCadillac mountain bike from a few years ago.


Oh I was going for full on "camp" value with the font choice. I almost said screw it and got Huffy stickers made



rmb_mike said:


> Wow. 2 degrees of head tube angle must be a lot for the OP to be whining about it so much. Is 64 degrees of HTA really going to help you THAT much over a 66 deg going DH?


Um Whining? I wasn't even close to whining...

I was just correcting what should have been a slackened head angle on the bike in the first place. Obviously there is a demand for adjustable head angles of +/- 1-2 degrees otherwise companies wouldn't go through the trouble of designing bikes with them (Commencal, Yeti, Corsair ect.)

How many "DH" bikes do you see on the market for 2009/2010 with a 66 degree head angle? Not to mention based on the feedback of this exact frame from other companies, the general sentiment is that everyone wished it was slacker, so I made it so.


----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)

so will 66 ha help you dh that much better over 68? only 2 degrees, right mtb?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

jcin said:


> so will 66 ha help you dh that much better over 68? only 2 degrees, right mtb?


Hell, compared to the WC guys, a 64 HA is steep....

How about 61?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Hell, compared to the WC guys, a 64 HA is steep....
> 
> How about 61?


Too steep.
Slack it more.
I want it to look like a lowrider.


----------



## gap_rider (Nov 13, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> So after ordering the "Sette Vexx" from Pricepoint a couple weeks ago, it arrived on my doorstep 2 days later and was immediately torn apart and sent to the powder coaters to get a fresh coat of "metallic copper" paint.


Nice job on the build. What do you do to preserve the threads for the BB when you send the frame off to be powder coated. Want to go that route with refurbished SS build I am planning. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

gap_rider said:


> Nice job on the build. What do you do to preserve the threads for the BB when you send the frame off to be powder coated. Want to go that route with refurbished SS build I am planning. Thanks for the info!


The powder coater I use is very experienced in doing bike frames, they mask off any and all openings and insert corks into the headtube, BB and seat tube. Generally when I drop a frame off to them I just let them know what parts are important to mask. Everything else will usually need a little sanding afterwards to get things to fit right, like the shock mounts.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

How is that bike working for you?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

that "ferrari" is terrible. someone should be ashamed.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

cactuscorn said:


> that "ferrari" is terrible. someone should be ashamed.


Either I missed something or you cant read. He Decaled the bike as a FIERO:thumbsup:

Its a nice bike he shouldn't be ashamed of it no matter what the decal says.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

pretty sure hes talking about the car in the first post...


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

Vtolds said:


> Either I missed something or you cant read.


now that you have the benefit of hindsight, any clues?


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey 666, how are you diggin' on the Vexx as far as how it performs? I have to admit that it looks like it can really handle some nasty terrain, so give us an update on its ride characteristics and handling.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

so has the ccdb come in yet,still need that ride report 

kinda funny the posts from people saying does the 2 degrees really make a difference? Go over to the frame building forum there are people stressing constantly over 1/2 a degree 71 vs 70.5, like their bike will be unridable if they make the wrong choice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I have about 2 solid weeks of riding the rig since the CCDB came in. Everything from alpine DH in the trees to the chunky gnarly rock in the desert and have a pretty good idea of how the bike rides.

1. Its super short in the cockpit, I am 6'2" and running the Straitline integrated stem is a little cramped, probably going to go up to a 50mm stem soon.

2. Its pretty low. Pedal strikes galore, and I already swapped the G2 for the G2 Mini in order to try to gain some BB clearance, the regular G2 looks like its been through a season of riding after just a couple days. G2 Mini seems like a much better fit on the bike.

3. The CCDB makes the bike, it completely keeps the rear end planted and its super plush. For a big single pivot I am not noticing much skipping on the fast stutter bumps or much brake jack.

4. Bike is super stable at speed, and on the steep stuff. It actually corners better on steep switchbacks than I was expecting it too.

5. There is a little bit of noticeable lateral flex in the rear of the frame, but again I am 6'2" 240# and tend to be able to flex just about any frame.

I am still making little tweaks to get the bike comfortable for me, but overall I am happy with it for it being a "catalog frame".


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> Well I have about 2 solid weeks of riding the rig since the CCDB came in. Everything from alpine DH in the trees to the chunky gnarly rock in the desert and have a pretty good idea of how the bike rides.
> 
> 1. Its super short in the cockpit, I am 6'2" and running the Straitline integrated stem is a little cramped, probably going to go up to a 50mm stem soon.
> 
> I am still making little tweaks to get the bike comfortable for me, but overall I am happy with it for it being a "catalog frame".


Any more updates on the bike? Specifically wondering about fit after your tweaks.

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Rock Climber said:


> Any more updates on the bike? Specifically wondering about fit after your tweaks.
> 
> Thanks for the great review!


Actually I have gotten used to it. I went from the 28" Spank bars to some 31" RF Atlas bars and it seems to have helped the overall feel of the bike quite a bit stability wise. I am still going to try a 45-50mm stem but BTI is out of just about every Boxxer stem right now.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> I am still going to try a 45-50mm stem but BTI is out of just about every Boxxer stem right now.


Just call up twenty6...their stems are an amazingly good price and i'm sure tyler will hook you up


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Actually I have gotten used to it. I went from the 28" Spank bars to some 31" RF Atlas bars and it seems to have helped the overall feel of the bike quite a bit stability wise. I am still going to try a 45-50mm stem but BTI is out of just about every Boxxer stem right now.


Doesn't that want to make you punch a Ginger and kick a 'tard.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

cesslinger said:


> Doesn't that want to make you punch a Ginger and kick a 'tard.


Can't pass this up for a signature, thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

cesslinger said:


> Doesn't that want to make you punch a Ginger and kick a 'tard.


LMAO, you're always such a scholar with the choice of words!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

what length cranks(they look kinda long, but hard to tell)? any idea on bb height?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

captain spaulding said:


> what length cranks(they look kinda long, but hard to tell)? any idea on bb height?


Cranks are 170mm Atlas FR's. BB Height is 14.2" after slackening the head angle out.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Pau11y said:


> Can't pass this up for a signature, thanx :thumbsup:


Lol... Keep an eye out for postings by Mike-e. Lots of ginger bashing there also.

Crap, maybe I should have picked a tag that isn't so easily found in the white pages. Not too many Esslinger's, and not many more with a C in front. (480)332-.....


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Cranks are 170mm Atlas FR's. BB Height is 14.2" after slackening the head angle out.


ah ok, just curious.. they looked like 175s, I was thinking that's why you were smacking up your pedals/chain-guide..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

captain spaulding said:


> ah ok, just curious.. they looked like 175s, I was thinking that's why you were smacking up your pedals/chain-guide..


Nope, the bike just sits pretty low, especially since the pivot is in front of the bb, it seems like the bb hangs lower under compression.


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

what's the word on this frame since Novermber? Holding up well? Replaced? I myself am getting closer & closer to a dedicated DH rig, but just can't stomach the cost of some frames out there. I'm not gonna race, I'm just gonna beat the bike. The Vexx seems to be a fairly interesting alternative...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Its still rocking steady. Not a single problem with it at all except for a nice sized dent that I put in the downtube on a little incident where I clipped my bars and sent the bike ass over elbows into some rocks. Other than that, its been flawless. No creaks, squeaks or any other type of issues that I can speak of in the 5 months I have been riding it. 

It rides surprisingly well with the modded head angle and with the CCDB it feels pretty balanced overall. The ONLY thing that even remotely bugs me about the geometry is how low the BB is with the modded head angle though. It makes 170mm cranks feel like 175's and I gotta constantly pay attention to where my cranks are in the rocky stuff (All we have is rocky stuff in AZ). But it's not a deal breaker, and once I got used to it, its not a big deal.

So yeah, overall, I would give it a thumbs up for the price, actually I would give it a thumbs up for double the price since that would put it in Blindside and a few others pricing territory that I think it is on par with.:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Its still rocking steady. Not a single problem with it at all except for a nice sized dent that I put in the downtube on a little incident where I clipped my bars and sent the bike ass over elbows into some rocks. Other than that, its been flawless. No creaks, squeaks or any other type of issues that I can speak of in the 5 months I have been riding it.
> 
> It rides surprisingly well with the modded head angle and with the CCDB it feels pretty balanced overall. The ONLY thing that even remotely bugs me about the geometry is how low the BB is with the modded head angle though. It makes 170mm cranks feel like 175's and I gotta constantly pay attention to where my cranks are in the rocky stuff (All we have is rocky stuff in AZ). But it's not a deal breaker, and once I got used to it, its not a big deal.
> 
> So yeah, overall, I would give it a thumbs up for the price, actually I would give it a thumbs up for double the price since that would put it in Blindside and a few others pricing territory that I think it is on par with.:thumbsup:


Wow. I'm shorter @ 6ft. tall and weigh 230lbs. I've got all hardtails and a Bullit.2, which when comparing the Bullit with the larger of the two Vexx's has .2 inch shorter top-tube, and a steeper head tube angle. I tend to like long top-tubes and can deal with the "steep" by contemporary DH standards head tube angle. If I were to do this I'm comfortable with the anticipated BB height (given my planned build kit) - moreover, I'm in Oregon so more roots than anything, not the SW rocky. Makes my decision making interesting. I've been back & forth between "DHifying" my Bullit or building a DH frame from the ground up. Both with perceived advantages & disadvantages IMHO.

Glad to hear the Vexx is going strong. Dents are good. My Bullit has two.

What to do....?


----------



## NorwegianRepresentative (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey I was wondering if it would work to run it as a long travel all mountain/freeride machine with the 66 degree head angle? I have looked at the sette venom but would rather pick up the vexx since it has the 1.5 head tube and iscg tabs. I would probably run a 180 mm fork with a dual chain ring.


----------



## NorwegianRepresentative (Sep 15, 2009)

nevermind, I just saw that you can't run a front derailleur


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

NorwegianRepresentative said:


> Hey I was wondering if it would work to run it as a long travel all mountain/freeride machine with the 66 degree head angle? I have looked at the sette venom but would rather pick up the vexx since it has the 1.5 head tube and iscg tabs. I would probably run a 180 mm fork with a dual chain ring.


I have a Mondraker Level also, which is what is now the same bike as the Sette Venom minus the extra unnecessary shock linkage. I wouldn't really recommend it.

It's got a super short wheelbase, super steep head angle and super tall BB height. It's fun to ride occasionally, but overall its not the greatest by a long shot.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

bumping this thread...how did this bike end up working out for you?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

sandwich said:


> bumping this thread...how did this bike end up working out for you?


OP doesn't post here anymore so don't expect an answer. He got kicked the eff out of mtbr. You can ask him over at www.azfreeride.com though.

btw, he happens to own/run azfreeride


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

eabos said:


> OP doesn't post here anymore so don't expect an answer. He got kicked the eff out of mtbr. You can ask him over at www.azfreeride.com though.
> 
> btw, he happens to own/run azfreeride


how did he get kicked out? wasn't he a mod?


----------



## IdleHands (Aug 6, 2010)

†™`


----------

